
Raspberry Pi Projects to Inspire Your Next Build - ColinWright
http://blog.makezine.com/2013/04/14/47-raspberry-pi-projects-to-inspire-your-next-build/
======
SSilver2k2
If anyone wants a quick way to play Arcade and Playstation games on their
Raspberry Pi, I'm maintaining a distro that does just that:
<http://pimame.org>

~~~
coolnow
Looks like just what i needed. However, i couldn't find much information about
it on your site. What kind of systems does it support apart from PS1 and
arcade machines? SNES? NES? Megadrive? What kind of controllers? Xbox 360? How
are ROMS loaded? USB?

Answers to these questions should be easily accessible to any prospective user
(i don't have my Pi available to test the distro), but then again, i suspect
this project only started very recently and you're already planning on
updating the website.

~~~
SSilver2k2
Yep. I recently launched PiMAME.org - Most of the info is on
<http://blog.sheasilverman.com>, but this weekend I plan on updating the main
site.

Right now includes AdvanceMAME, GNGeo (NeoGeo), and PCSX_ReARMed
(Playstation).

The installer is available on github:
<http://github.com/ssilverm/pimame_installer>

I'm planning on adding AdvanceMESS, SNES9x, and MAME4All this weekend.

~~~
coolnow
Great! There're also videos on your blog which is helpful. I'll be keeping an
eye on this project, and once i get my Pi back from, i'll be sure to check
your distro out.

------
mtdev
Anyone considering doing a raspberry pi project may want to look at the new
beaglebone black. It is marginally more expensive, has better performance, is
completely open and has a fairly good software support community.

<http://beagleboard.org/Products/BeagleBone%20Black>

~~~
johnohara
Mine arrived two days ago. Beautifully laid out, two symmetrical 46-pin female
headers, micro hdmi and microSDHC. Boots flawlessly and looks like a usb drive
to Win 7. You need a magnifying glass to see some of the components on its
underbelly.

John Clark has just created a new website called armhf.com which has step by
step instructions for loading Ubuntu 13.04 into eMMC memory. Site's 20 days
old and provides image downloads.

Chose this board as the controller for a Techno-Isel to 3D printer conversion.

~~~
drivers99
microSD slot and _normal_ HDMI I believe

~~~
georgemcbay
HDMI connector on the BeagleBone Black is (unlike the Raspberry Pi) micro-
HDMI.

~~~
drivers99
You are right. On closer inspection of each picture I now understand what the
ports are: [http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2013/05/02/back-in-stock-
beagle...](http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2013/05/02/back-in-stock-beaglebone-
black/)

------
jamesjguthrie
I really like the Pi. My model B Pi arrived today along with an 8 channel ADC
that will be used for my new data logger project.

------
silveira
I hat those click-click-click galleries.

~~~
kabr
What kind of gallery do you prefer?

